# Color ideas for tack and feed room wall.



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I will second grey, possibly a lighter pearly type shade. Or a nice bright tan or pastel yellow if grey does not work.

Grey: 

Tan:









Yellow:


----------

